
17 Backdoored Docker Images Removed from Docker Hub - ristem
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/17-backdoored-docker-images-removed-from-docker-hub/
======
stingraycharles
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17309883](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17309883)

